
Noise.sh – a digital signal processing spreadsheet for sound design - adriancooney
https://noise.sh
======
mattigames
The sound quality is much better after exporting, I assume this is likely due
performance issues when creating sounds on real time using JS, so maybe one
could use most of the same exporting logic to internally save a cached version
of the sound (instead of always generating it on real time) to avoid such
issues.

------
rjeli
Very nice! Reminds me of loglo, a similar app posted a few weeks ago for
spreadsheet geometry:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23542876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23542876)

------
thinkloop
Is there a button to play the sounds on the site?

~~~
mat_0
Just click any cell

~~~
qwertox
This was my issue as well.

I thought I was looking at something like Ableton Live's session view, where
each cell could be a mathematical function or any instruction a spreadsheet
offers.

I clicked only on the A1 "$t"-cell, so obviously I didn't hear anything.

------
Tade0
Is there a light mode?

